# What was your Ah ha device



## Stevape;) (26/3/16)

For me this happened about 2 weeks ago. Im vaping on a shoe string budget. So the classified is my second home and got my Ah ha device in a trade.
It's an old but working 100% Reo Grand. Yes it has a few battle scars and I'm sure I will ad a few more but I can tell you this. This thing is amazing and yes even I was sceptical about. Cause how good can it really be yet it is everything its made out to be

So as the title states what's your Ah ha device

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## skola (26/3/16)

Out of interest, what gear were you using before the Reo purchase?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/16)

Erica my first REO was my Aha Device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stevape;) (26/3/16)

skola said:


> Out of interest, what gear were you using before the Reo purchase?


I had a Rx200 with a tank or a Dripper running on top of it and trusty Panzer mech that I still have


----------



## Alex (26/3/16)

When I got my Reo mini 2years ago, squonked her up and had a drag. Mind blown.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## skola (26/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> I had a Rx200 with a tank or a Dripper running on top of it and trusty Panzer mech that I still have


Interesting... I've got a reo on loan for this weekend, owner didn't use it much. Tried an RM2 and a Hastur RDA on it.. Hastur is a dual coil RDA, what build would you suggest for the reo?


----------



## Stevape;) (26/3/16)

At the moment Im using a Derringer on mine with 24G dual coil build 5 wraps 2.5 mm ID as I like a warm vape.


----------



## Stevape;) (26/3/16)

@Alex couldn't agree with you more. Everything just clicked after the first few puffs


----------



## skola (26/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> At the moment Im using a Derringer on mine with 24G dual coil build 5 wraps 2.5 mm ID as I like a warm vape.


Doesn't it take like 3 years to ramp up though?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stevape;) (26/3/16)

Gives you a smooth vape as it heats up If you still feel its to slow go 4 wraps just make sure your battery is up to the task as you would do with a normal Mech


----------



## Silver (26/3/16)

Lovely thread @Stevape;)

My big aha moment happened in May 2014 when i got my Reos

Prior to that I had mini aha moments. I was on the mini Protank2s and recoiling them - then I got a SVD and an iGO-L dripper. I remember dripping 5 Pawns Bowdens Mate in there and it was quite something. Then another mini aha moment was the Nemesis/Kayfun combo, also with Bowdens Mate. Was quite amazing.

But then the major aha moment happened when i first coiled my Reo/RM2 with a simple 1 ohm single coil. I was quite dumbstruck. Could not believe how good the flavour was for a mouth to lung setup. That was it for me and I am still to this day quite amazed how good the flavour is in this simple setup and atty.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (26/3/16)

My first Ah Ha device was a Twisp Clearo. Had it for two days and then thought Ah Ha this is a piece of shit I must get something decent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/3/16)

My first Aha moment was with a NJOY disposable - my first day of vaping. Two puffs in, I knew I could use these to quit a 30 year PAD smoking habit.

My second Aha moment was the first genisis atty I ever bought and build. In that moment I knew that building was for me and that vaping could be sooooo much more than the clearos available at the time.

My third Aha moment was the first time I coiled up a RM2 on a REO (2+ years ago). Everything just worked. Everything still just works. Minimalist mech rebuildable vaping with an ingenious juice delivery design. Brilliant.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/3/16)

Nice thread here @Stevape;) . My first ah ha moment was not mod related. Its when @shaunnadan poped in to my place and helped me coil and wick my goblin mini and introduced me to dripping...
The flavor and vapour... Wow.
At the time I was only using tanks with commercial coils.
That day opened up my world to what vaping is about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (26/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Erica my first REO was my Aha Device.
> 
> View attachment 49301


Damn @Rob Fisher she is a bummer.............the Reo

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (26/3/16)

Mine was iTaste VTR with a Rose V2. It was in May 2014, The VTR was half dead and @devdev piff'ed to me, the Rose was my first inport from China. After fixing the VTR and put a leather skin on that setup was glued to my hand
*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarkSide (26/3/16)

Neal said:


> My first Ah Ha device was a Twisp Clearo. Had it for two days and then thought Ah Ha this is a piece of shit I must get something decent.


After spending a small fortune on the Twisp junk and flavoured waters cunningly disguised as e-liquid, my "aha" moment was finding this forum and my first reply from @Andre .... The rest is history ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (26/3/16)

RX200 and Griffin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (26/3/16)

Mine is the old Sigelei 150w box mod and recently the moonshot RDTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (26/3/16)

For me it was my little starter set up(Evod), that very first hit put such a big smile on my face and i just knew vaping is or me. Then i had a second moment with my first REO and RM2 that i got from @Rob Fisher and that REO now with a modded Cyclone is still my go to device.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/3/16)

My aha device was the Spinner 2 with Nautilus.

When I got 2 of those setups, I really started enjoying vaping. Before then, I was vaping to quit smoking.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Stevape;) said:


> At the moment Im using a Derringer on mine with 24G dual coil build 5 wraps 2.5 mm ID as I like a warm vape.


Derringer is not a flavour atty. I own one and barely use it. It tastes like air.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Without sounding too "snooty" my aha device was not the reo. I originally got a reo with the rm8 aka derringer. Derringer IMHO is crap. 

The aha moment came when I got my first cyclone. 
It wasn't an aha moment because I was completely bummed. 
My diy juices that I was making for about a year prior all tasted like old gym bag and they burnt and left my throat scratchy. I was on the brink of going back to tanks when I discovered sind lovely juices and only then the aha hit. 

TLDR: decent juice in a cyclone on a reo was the aha after a long time after aquiring a reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Mods... whatever. Real a-ha moment was the Geekvape Griffin. Just holy balls. YES. As long as the mod can deliver me 80 watts to fire the dual staged claptons I dont give a damn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Mods... whatever. Real a-ha moment was the Geekvape Griffin. Just holy balls. YES. As long as the mod can deliver me 80 watts to fire the dual staged claptons I dont give a damn.


The griffin is a decent tank. The crown to me is way better in terms of flavor. 
Agreed that the griffin is one of the better flavour tanks.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

kimbo said:


> Mine was iTaste VTR with a Rose V2. It was in May 2014, The VTR was half dead and @devdev piff'ed to me, the Rose was my first inport from China. After fixing the VTR and put a leather skin on that setup was glued to my hand
> *
> View attachment 49313
> *


Wow Ostrich leather... or is that croc? Either way... Insanely EPIC mod!!! WANT. BIG TIME.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> The griffin is a decent tank. The crown to me is way better in terms of flavor.
> Agreed that the griffin is one of the better flavour tanks.


Perfect tank IMO. All about the build and the wicks...


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Perfect tank IMO. All about the build and the wicks...


Currently using the griffin because the reo needs a rewick.


----------



## kimbo (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wow Ostrich leather... or is that croc? Either way... Insanely EPIC mod!!! WANT. BIG TIME.


Ostrich  i have a box full of of cuts


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

kimbo said:


> Ostrich  i have a box full of of cuts


Oh wow. Ostrich leather has the most incredible texture. You a Karoo dweller? I used to visit the Klein Karoo a helluva lot. Oudshoorn up past Meirings Poort mostly. A big part of my soul still rests there.


----------



## kimbo (26/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh wow. Ostrich leather has the most incredible texture. You a Karoo dweller? I used to visit the Klein Karoo a helluva lot. Oudshoorn up past Meirings Poort mostly. A big part of my soul still rests there.


I'm in the Freestate, farmers keep ostrich but not big scale like in the Karoo

Edit: I think every south african must drive through Mierings Poort at least once


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/3/16)

kimbo said:


> I'm in the Freestate, farmers keep ostrich but not big scale like in the Karoo
> 
> Edit: I think every south african must drive through Mierings Poort at least once


Hard to believe it is part of our own country!! Gorgeous. One of my favorite drives most certainly. I suppose with the drought Ostrich must be working very well in the Free State. I bet farmers can double up on stocks. Pretty far removed from our Bird Flu problems also. Crazy how fast our land is changing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/3/16)

I had 3 

First it was my very first dripper experience with the Atomic RDA, thanks to Gazzacpt 
Then it was being introduced to bottom feeding with the KUI.
Then again when I held my first Reo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> Derringer is not a flavour atty. I own one and barely use it. It tastes like air.



I disagree completely, okay maybe if you're only a MTL guy, I used to have two of them, and together with the odin they are awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/3/16)

Alex said:


> I disagree completely, okay maybe if you're only a MTL guy, I used to have two of them, and together with the odin they are awesome.


I didn't have the energy earlier to retort.

But ya, my Derringer - plenty flavour. 

The coils need to be quite close to the airholes 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Alex said:


> I disagree completely, okay maybe if you're only a MTL guy, I used to have two of them, and together with the odin they are awesome.


Fair enough. Let me rather rephrase and say that the derringer compared to a cyclone has minimal flavour. 
I'm also one to try 4 or 5 builds on an atty of different sizes and different positions before I disregard it. The derringer for me only worked well with dual claptons that I struggled to get through the centre post. 
The cyclone with its easy and almost trivial placement of coils make it easy better than an atty you need to be mm precise. 
I'm willing to get the derringer out and try a recommended built if you would like to guide me.


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

Ok @rogue zombie and @Alex, I'll try the derringer tomorrow and report back. 
I never had the heart to get rid of it because I got it in black on the last order from reosmods and it was a difficult item to secure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> Ok @rogue zombie and @Alex, I'll try the derringer tomorrow and report back.
> I never had the heart to get rid of it because I got it in black on the last order from reosmods and it was a difficult item to secure.


Lol... I would guess it probably isn't going to match your Cyclone.

The only thing I disliked about the Derringer was how hot the vape was on a fresh battery on the Reo. Because it's not the tallest atty.

I used to fight through the first half an hour to get to the cooler vape.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (26/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... I would guess it probably isn't going to match your Cyclone.
> 
> The only thing I disliked about the Derringer was how hot the vape was on a fresh battery on the Reo. Because it's not the tallest atty.
> 
> ...


I oversquonked the derringer multiple times and I wasn't fond of the fact that it didn't come with a drip tip. I still haven't found the right drip tip for it. I use the billow v2 drip tip for it because it fits perfectly. I've given up the search for a drip tip for the derringer.


----------



## rogue zombie (26/3/16)

Christos said:


> I oversquonked the derringer multiple times and I wasn't fond of the fact that it didn't come with a drip tip. I still haven't found the right drip tip for it. I use the billow v2 drip tip for it because it fits perfectly. I've given up the search for a drip tip for the derringer.


I got a white Teflon one with the purchse, and that worked well. For DLH that is.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (26/3/16)

Lets keep on topic

What was your "ah ha" device as per the original post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

Alex said:


> When I got my Reo mini 2years ago, squonked her up and had a drag. Mind blown.



Mine was when i bought this reo mini from @Alex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/3/16)

Noisy cricket with Alliance dripper, couldn't believe so much flavour was hidden in these juices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/3/16)

When, on one of the first iterations of the KangerTech Protank with 36 mg nic on a Joyetech device with a whopping 2 volt settings, I found I could kick a 80 a day stinky habit within a week. This was in July of 2013. From eCiggies.
When I found NET (naturally extracted tobacco) juices from Heather's Heavenly Vapes, beginning of August of 2013.
Also in early August 2013 from SkyBlue, the Kanger Mini Protank with Vision Spinner took my vaping to a new level.
When I received my first Reo Grand with RM2 at the end of August 2013. Flavours came alive and nic had to be dropped (12 mg currently).

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (29/3/16)

Andre said:


> When, on one of the first iterations of the KangerTech Protank with 36 mg nic on a Joyetech device with a whopping 2 volt settings, I found I could kick a 80 a day stinky habit within a week. This was in July of 2013. From eCiggies.
> When I found NET (naturally extracted tobacco) juices from Heather's Heavenly Vapes, beginning of August of 2013.
> Also in early August 2013 from SkyBlue, the Kanger Mini Protank with Vision Spinner took my vaping to a new level.
> When I received my first Reo Grand with RM2 at the end of August 2013. Flavours came alive and nic had to be dropped (12 mg currently).


Woooh @Andre, you kicked an 80 a day habit? That is impressive brother, well done. Thought I was bad at 50 a day, which I have also managed to kick, but took a lot longer than a week. Respect to you mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (29/3/16)

Lots of just passing through ah-ha's in my vaping tenure, although at the time each was better than what came before it.

I knew no one that vaped, had never even heard of it until I saw a Blu cigalike commercial on TV something over 3 years ago. I had already stopped smoking, something I had always been able to do "cold turkey" if I had a reason to. I was hooked on the mechanics of smoking stinkies and pipes, not nicotine. They were intriguing, so I started doing some research online about this thing called vaping, found ECF and soon after was researching things called DIY and rebuilding as well.

First it was a bunch of KR808 Halo G6 mech batts and mini tanks for them I thought of as an upgrade to the Blu. I got an idea of what vaping was with them, but it was not the gear for a dedicated lung hitter of cigs and pipes. So I soon jumped up to 18XXX batt 510 mech's, VV and VV/VW tube gear, building coils and making my own liquids. Far too many of them and other oddballs have passed through the buy/try/file away gear to list, so I'll jump ahead.

I had known about Reos from the start of my ProVari days. But a half dozen or so Reo users that ran the ProVari forum were so obnoxious that I discounted their hype about them. Besides, a box with a stick/atty on top that you had to squonk(?) just didn't appeal to me.

Then, about 19 months ago... enter a Reo Mini 2.1 Copper Vein turned nearly black that came used with a brass RM2/button I bought off the ECF classifieds. Something like 3 hours after it was in hand and had been vaped since I ordered a new one from Reosmods, had four of them within the first two weeks and was deep in the throws of finding the best atty's for them I could. Have quite a few Reos and bf atty's for them now. They have done a great job for my style of vaping since that very first one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (30/3/16)

My first aha moment was with the Russian 91% - what an awesome atty (was also the first rebuildable I owned) 

I have to admit, even with all the high powered / high tec devices available today, the Reo still has its stand firmly in the market. Those that have them, love them and I am one of those people. 

Reo grand
Odin 
24g dual coils



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/16)

Oh wow how could I forget Maria my Russian 91%... I still have her and have never been able to get rid of her... she was certainly an aha moment. Here is an original pic of her!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh wow how could I forget Maria my Russian 91%... I still have her and have never been able to get rid of her... she was certainly an aha moment. Here is an original pic of her!
> View attachment 49704



Man I wanted one of those Sigeleis.
But they were a little before my time, so I would've been buying an "old mod".


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Man I wanted one of those Sigeleis.
> But they were a little before my time, so I would've been buying an "old mod".



And I fired her up a short while ago and it still delivers a pretty good vape... unfortunately the glass tank has been replaced by a plastic one... apparently bending down to retrieve a fish while the long mod is in your pocket isn't a very good idea!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## G-Step (31/3/16)

My ah-ha moment came when I switched from stock coils to re-build-able coils. At that moment the first thought that came to mind: "Damnit, I wasted so much juice! Now I can taste all the flavors!" Never looked back

Reactions: Like 1


----------

